# Pregnant kitty off a farm? Help!



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

So for starters I think I have a pregnant kitty! My friend brought a cat to me off her grandparents farm and she said she saw the cat being mated I think about 2-3 weeks ago. She was bred by at least 2 toms. I am going to keep her till she has kittens (if she does) and then we will get her spayed.

Her name is Maddie and my friend says she is 6 years old. She has had lots of litters, poor girl.  

I checked her nipples and they are much bigger than my spayed cats nipples. Could this just be 'cus she has had previous litters? Her nipples aren't super pink, but look like they might be starting. 

I have never had a pregnant cat so I need advice on if she is even pregnant. I am attaching a couple pictures of her. I will try to get some pictures of her nipples tonight and post them.

Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

What a stunningly gorgeous cat!

And in very very good condition for a farm cat that's had 'a lot of litters' - I'm assuming she wasn't living outside?


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

I know, she is a beautiful girl! She has lived outside all her life in the grandparents barn and shop. However they feed all the cats every day so they never have had to go without food.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you sure on mating dates, tummy looks low to me.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Azura said:


> I know, she is a beautiful girl! She has lived outside all her life in the grandparents barn and shop. However they feed all the cats every day so they never have had to go without food.


What a shame they don't neuter them, poor cats must be having litter after litter :sad:


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

No, I'm not sure on the mating - my friend couldn't totally remember when she saw it. Kinda frustrating  I think her belly looks low too. Her nipples don't really look very pink though. Shouldn't they be if she was further along? 

I wish they would fix them too! There are like 4 or 5 other females out there too. My friend is going to try to get at least two fixed this year. But she can't fix them all as it is expensive and they actually are her grandparents cats.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will go and take a photo of my queen who is due in 2 weeks so you can see the teat difference.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As clearer photo as I can get, sorry.


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

Here are a couple pics I got! I know they aren't the greatest - I'll see if I can get better ones. They almost look more pink in the pictures then in person. 

Thank-you for the picture Catcoonz! Maddie's nipples dont look quite as pink or big, but when comparing they do look like she is probably pregnant I would think. I just wish I knew how far along!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She looks 6-7 weeks pregnant to me. She should be wormed against roundworm in a week or so, of course using something that's safe for pregnant cats. You have checked she doesn't have fleas?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Agree with OS, if you put your hand on her tummy can you feel movement.


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm not home right now, but will check as soon as I get back and see if I can feel movement. I will try to get some more pictures of her too. She doesn't seem super large to me, but then I'm not used to pregnant cats either! 

Will her nipples start dripping milk if she is close to having them? This is exciting, but I am rather nervous too!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

One of my queens had milk 3 days before labour but then the other queen didn't.

Just be prepared and if you need any help during labour just ask.


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks so much! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

She looks like shes got a belly on her to me,i agree with the others re how far along


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Azura, you could tell your friend that if money is short for vet fees for her grandparents' cats that Cats Protection will help with vouchers to cover the fees for spaying the females. CP is very keen for domestic cats not to keep on reproducing endless litters of kittens. 

The Rescues are all full to bursting with unwanted cats and kittens, and if the grandparents ever need any more cats for the farm, there will always be suitable ones available to adopt from the Shelters (e.g. semi-feral cats who need an outdoor life).


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

Now I am confused!! Maddie has been very affectionate the last couple days I have had her, but tonight she has her butt in the air (just a few times) and is rolling and purring.  I have seen a cat in heat before and Maddie isn't doing any of the treading with her back legs or yowling at all. Is the rolling and purring and raising her hind end usual with pregnant cats?

I got some new pictures of her tonight. I wonder if the angle was funny in the other picture - her belly doesn't look as dropped in these ones. 

It doesn't make much sense she would be in heat after being mated several times - I just wish I knew what was going on. lol

Thank-you Chillminx - I will let my friend know to check about vouchers for fixing the cats. I hope they will - these poor cats need to stop having so many kittens!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They can sometimes show signs of being in season, one of my girls is 8 weeks pregnant and at 6/7 weeks she always calls for a few days, this does confuse me as she also doesn't show at all in the belly, but her scan revealed she is having a singleton.

You have 2 options really, one is wait and see, the other is ask a vet to feel, they can feel from 28 days pregnant or a scan.


Maybe post a teat photo and see if we can tell from that, but with photograph's all we can do is guess.

Could be she didn't take and not pregnant but in the 2nd photo she looks pregnant to me.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Can't advise on the pregnant or not bit, but just wanted to say what a beautiful cat she is! I can't believe she's a farm cat either, her coat looks fabulous! :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Girls can act in call when pregnant,its the hormones.


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok, well she is probably preggers then! Her belly is pretty full! I took some new pictures of her nipples - she was moving around so it was hard to get good ones. They look kinda white in the picture, but they are a bit pinker in person. I noticed that the middle nipples are a little whiter than the others.

Since she has had kittens in the past could that be why her nipples are larger, or is that a pretty sure sign of pregnancy. With my cats that are spayed I can hardly see or find their nipples, they are so tiny!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would say yes to her being pregnant, just checked my other queens and their teats are very tiny when not pregnant.


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, it is pretty much official then!! Just a waiting game now - it will be interesting to see when she has them. I am pretty excited - kittens are so ridiculously adorable!


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, Maddie hasn't gotten too much bigger that I can tell, although her belly does look larger especially when lying down. Maybe she isn't as far along as I thought. Her nipples are looking bigger though and a little pinker too. She is eating lots and super affectionate!

I'm posting a few pictures - maybe you guys could give your opinion now that it has been another 2 1/2 weeks since I last posted pics. I'm thinking she may be just having a small litter too. I dunno - don't know much about pregnant kitties!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I still think she is pregnant, how far along I don't know.


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

Yah, me too! My grandma thinks she is just fat, but I have seen fat cats before, and she seems different. Especially with such big nipples. I have her birthing box and supplies all set up, so I'm ready when she is!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Move along people, move along, nothing to see here! I didn't just post on the wrong thread, not me! :crazy:


----------

